# Those of you at the Marina



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

It was nice to meet so many new faces. Hope you aren't feeling too rough this morning.


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> It was nice to meet so many new faces. Hope you aren't feeling too rough this morning.


Was a great night....thanks to everyone, unfortunately I have to work today too which makes it even worse!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

How's the head? I'm working a little today too.


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

The head's fine, I just need some sleep...thank god for red bull!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Did you stay out or head home?


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Did you stay out or head home?


Hell no, I was well past my bedtime...went home.


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

Lex_Luther said:


> Hell no, I was well past my bedtime...went home.


Where did u disappear to anyhow?


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Just home, and then up to the penthouse to sip some champagne in the pool, then back down to my apartment for Wii playing. Was such a late night, and I have another one coming up tonight!


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Just home, and then up to the penthouse to sip some champagne in the pool, then back down to my apartment for Wii playing. Was such a late night, and I have another one coming up tonight!


Sounds rather lavish....then again suppose it's all run of the mill stuff especially for those from Alderley Edge!!! There's a few of us going out for dinner tonight in Marina meeting at Al Futtain towers 8pm, not that we can promise the champagne and penthouse treatment but your welcome to join us.


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Is that the buildings where Frankie's is?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Is that the buildings where Frankie's is?


Yes, it is!!!

I'm gonna start an AA group. You all have to join!!! 100 AED membership fee plus a free Corona!!! Bet it would be successful and all!!!


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Is that the buildings where Frankie's is?[/QUOTE
> 
> It's where My Thai is.


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Who is going? Just need to check that I have someone's digits.


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Who is going? Just need to check that I have someone's digits.


I've just PM u mine. Me, Flying Dodo and Maz confirmed.


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

hey when is the next meeting planned for... if there is one
cheers, 

grace


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

gracejones said:


> hey when is the next meeting planned for... if there is one
> cheers,
> 
> grace


CrazyMazy just posted the next forum night for the 9th. Should be a good crowd out as many people will be back from holidays.


----------

